# clarifier question - #1 or #2 with 6x



## scottstjohn62 (Aug 28, 2006)

*clarifier*

at least the 2..... i just went to a 3 with my 6 power.... clears the target up, but then your sight pins, dot, etc are very blury.... a 2 is the way to go


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

You just have to look through them, depends on your eyesight, setup and your lens. Most likely a #1 or #2 will work best for you.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

DFArcher said:


> You just have to look through them, depends on your eyesight, setup and your lens. Most likely a #1 or #2 will work best for you.


thats the kicker, im gonna have to order from Lancaster so i cant try, just trying to gather enough info to make a more educated blind purchase kinda. sucks i know but


----------



## robinhood38 (Mar 19, 2009)

*lens*

i use a yellow marked 1 with my 6x


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

I use a #1 with my 6x, its all in what you feel is fitting. If its blurred and you want to switch to a #2 then it might clear it up a bit, but then again you will have a blurred pin.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

*#2 & a blue pin*

I switched from 4X to 6X a little over a year ago. The #2 clarifier was better with the 6X than the #1. I did get some starburst effect on my red pin, so I switched to green, which was better, then to blue, which does not blur at all - a good crisp blue dot. I do have to use a light for very low light conditions (my basement) but I have never needed the light in an outdoor 3D setting.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

thx guys,


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dennis, if you can wait a month and are going to Vegas, Specialty will be there I'm sure. They will set you up with what you need. I know what you mean by buying blind! I need something for cataracts!


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

I use a #2 green w/ my 6x cbe and it is crystal clear w/ my green pin


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

for me an many other that i have talked to using my 6x if you want the target to look crystal clear than shoot a green but your dot will be blurry. if you want your dot to be clear shoot a yellow but your picture will be blurry i persally for spots shoot a black dot and it makes it less blurry . depends on the shooter but i shoot a green so i can see the babies Aim small miss small ya know! Good Luck


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Heliman21 said:


> Dennis, if you can wait a month and are going to Vegas, Specialty will be there I'm sure. They will set you up with what you need. I know what you mean by buying blind! I need something for cataracts!


ya but getting into booth before friday to pick oneout and shoot some practice time is hard. im thinkin ill buy one and if i need ot exchange they will no problem, maybe best bet


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

it depends on if you're using a pin or a dot, i use a 6x with a huge dot and a green clarifier, thedot is fuzzy, but it seems to center nicely with just a fuzzy yellow ring around it...cant see a fiber at all without focusing on it,and i tend to justlook through the dot.target is crystal clear.


----------



## bpcatch22 (May 19, 2009)

mastermind1769 said:


> it depends on if you're using a pin or a dot, i use a 6x with a huge dot and a green clarifier, thedot is fuzzy, but it seems to center nicely with just a fuzzy yellow ring around it...cant see a fiber at all without focusing on it,and i tend to justlook through the dot.target is crystal clear.


:set1_signs009:

BP


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

I use a #1(yellow) with my 6x TrueSpot lense and it is crystal clear.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

#1 yellow w/ a 6x frosted lens.

One thing to remember with a clarifier, you can go to a larger hole size since the lens is clearing up the sight picture, not the dia. of the peep hole.
I use a 3/32" hole with a 1 3/8" CR Apex.
Also, if buying from Lancaster's, buy a bunch because the freight will be half the cost of a single peep.


----------

